# Legendäre Metalbands



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Metallica, Judas Priest, Slayer und mehr.
All diese Bands existieren gefühlte 1000 Jahre und werden auf ewig die Könige des Metal sein.
Doch wer ist die beste Band? Melodisch? Textlich? Spielerisch?
Wer macht die besten Konzerte und wieso kommen mir gerade Kekse in den Sinn?
Whatever, schreibt mal drauf los, wer für Euch die Götter schlechthin sind. Ich mache den Anfang.

Für mich, Lachmann wird es eh schon wissen, wird es für immer Iron Maiden sein. Die Soli sind legendär, Konzerte immer und überall restlos ausverkauft.
Keine Band in meiner Playlist hat so viele geniale Lieder wie sie.
Run to the Hills, Brave New World, Dream of Mirrors, The Clansman, Afraid to Shoot Strangers, Caught Somewhere In Time ... das ist nur ein winziger Bruchteil an genialen Liedern der Truppe. Wenn man mich fragen würde, welche Lieder ich am besten finde, müsste ich sagen "Dreh die Frage um, welche Lieder finde ich mies?".

Meine erste "oldscool"-Metalband war Metallica, die bis zu einem Zeitpunkt auch unerreicht blieb: An dem Tag, an dem ich "Rainmaker" auf MTV sah.
Seitdem war es um mich geschehen. Müsste ich mich für eine Band entscheiden, wäre es definitv Iron Maiden.

Doch auch AC/DCs "TnT" oder "Highway to Hell" sind echte Legenden, aber 2 gegen 150 Superlieder, da ist wohl logisch wer gewinnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber kommen wir zu Metallica: Mein erstes mal Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr Livealbum "S&M" habe ich gefühlte 500 mal gehört. Kein anderes Live-Album lief bei mir so häufig, wie dieses ... bis es in den nächsten 2 Jahren vom Album "Rock in Rio" von Iron Maiden geschlagen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Insgesammt sind das die drei einzigen "Classic"-Bands, die ich als mehr oder weniger prägend für mich persönlich bezeichne.
Slayer konnte ich nie viel abgewinnen, auch wenn ich gerne in einer Fußgängerzone "Slayer!!!" brülle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Judas Priest habe ich auch auf der Platte, aber für mich werden sie immer der Schatten Maidens sein, ohne die Band schlecht zu finden.
Sie versprühen einfach nicht diesen genialen Heaven Metal-Charme, den Iron Maiden rüber bringt.

Andere Bands lasse ich bewusst aus, da sie mir nicht einfallen wollen.
Wenn sie Euch aber einfallen, dann nur raus damit.

Erzählt von Eurem ersten deftigem "Oldscool"-Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (21. Oktober 2009)

Hm,

ebenfalls Iron Maiden...

Wobei ich auch schon eine Ewigkeit Blind Guardian höre, würde ich aber nicht unbedingt zur alten Schule zählen.

Ach ja: ziemlich unbekannt, aber einfach genial: Witchfinder General. Urgesteine des Doom-Metals.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

ich schließe mich dir an bloodletting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


iron maiden ist einfach nur genial
geile gitarren solos
die stimme vom sänger immer göttlich
usw....
mein derzeitiges lieblingslied ist zurzeit auch von iron maiden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6D5Z-PhgpMg

und wer mal richtigen oldschool metal hören will der sollte sich mal gta vice city holen und dann mal v-rock als radio sender anmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da laufen geniale bands wie
anthrax
black sabbath
twisted sister 
usw...

mein erstes mal mit so oldschool metal war wohl auch mit metallica 
wird wohl bei den meisten so gewesen sein


aber ich glaube an iron maiden kommt so gut wie keine andere band dran,es gibt heute auch viele gute bands aber wenn ich mir run to the hills,fear of the dark,different world oder the fallen angel anhöre wird mir klar das keine band an iron maiden rankommt
in diesem sinne
UP THE IRONS

EDIT: omfg ich hab slayer vergessen
die stimme vom sänger einfach göttlich
instrumentalisch wirklich geil und sonst auch richtig gut


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2009)

Die anfänge hatt ich noch mit Ac/Dc von ner Cd meines Vathers.
Nen habes Jahr später dann Metallica (Da war ich ca 8 Jahre alt.)

Irgendwann ne ganze weile später hab ich auf Mtv Iron Maiden gehört und war begeistert.
Ab da warens dann schon eher bands die neu sind oder sicherlich keine der Legenden sind.

Heute hör ich neben dem eher alten richtigen Metal eher nu metal in richtung Linkin Park oder so zeugs wie Slayer, Soil und co.

Run to the Hills .. run for your lives <3 ist und bleibt eines meiner lieblings lieder.

mfg minaz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (YAY WE GOT A FORUM XXXD)

edit meint oh ja der gta sound ist auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (21. Oktober 2009)

Melodisch: Sicherlich Metallica. Das Black Album ist immer noch eins der größten wenn nicht das größte Album der Metalgeschichte.
Slayer ist für mich eine der schnellsten und härtesten Thrash Metal Bands. Hoffentlich krieg ich ne Karte für das Konzert hier am 4.12... :x
AC/DC ist klassischer Hard Rock und für mich auch das größte aus diesem Genre. Da hält selbst Led Zepelin nicht mit.
Textlich das beste in Sachen Metal ist für mich immer noch Rammstein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caramon (21. Oktober 2009)

Wer sind die besten Bands im Classic-Metal?

Sehr interessante Frage, lässt sich für mich auf einige Bands verteilen mit denen ich auch teils meine Jugend verbringen durfte^^........ Da wären also AC/DC, Metallica, Anthrax, Iron Maiden und vielleicht noch Megadeth.

Hör ich eigentlich auch heute noch alle, ausser vielleicht Metallica, die seit der schwarzen Platte meiner Ansicht nach irgendwie verloren haben. Hatte leider allerdings noch nicht das Vergnügen Maiden und Megadeth mal live zu sehen. Anthrax hab ich dieses Jahr auf'm Festival gesehen und es war einfach nur GEIL


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Das Black Album ist immer noch eins der größten wenn nicht das größte Album der Metalgeschichte.



Und selbst das kommt nicht an den Legendär-Status von "The Number of the Beast" ran.
Ich persönlich finde andere Maiden-Alben ja besser, aber was solls.

Wobei selbst "TNOTB" wahrscheinlich nicht das legendärste ist. 
Ich kann mich da wage an eines erinnern, das als DAS Metalalbum betitelt wird, aber welches das war - keine Ahnung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Oktober 2009)

Metallica. Iron-Maiden habe ich auch ein oder zwei Platten im Schrank, die dann auch mal regelmäßig in größeren Abständen in den CD-Wechsler geworfen werden, aber sie kommen, für mich persönlich, nicht an Metallica ran.

Ich wünsch mir, wenn ich mir meine S&M-DvD angucke, immer wieder, früher und in San Francisco/Umgebung geboren worden zu sein. Einfach ein episches Konzert. Aber ich hatte am 17.5.2009 die Ehre Metallica in der ausverkauften Lanxess-Arena zu sehen. Und es war ein Konzert, das mir für ewig in Erinnerung bleiben wird.
Das Schwarze Album ist natürlich ein Granaten-Album, wie Kyragan schon sagte. Eins der wichtigsten Alben des Metals. Aber auch Kill'em all, *das* Thrash-Metal-Album ist nicht zu verachten. Master of Puppets und Ride the Lightning sollten eigentlich auch in jedem gutsortierten Schrank und Cd-Laden stehen. Einfach genial, wie ich persönlich finde.

In der 10 musste ich ein Referat über Metal halten. Da habe ich mich zum Teil sehr in die Materie eingearbeitet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich hat auch Maiden bedeutende und wegweisende Alben veröffentlicht und somit zur "Metal-Geschichte" beigetragen. 

Aber meine Helden sind und bleiben Metallica.(Die im übrigem *nicht* meine erste Metalband sind. Das war Disturbed. Metallica kam erst später hinzu) Ihre Stücke spiele ich gerne auf dem Bass und alle drei Bassisten beeinflussen mich persönlich. Meine Band zwar eher nicht, aber mich persönlich. Mit "Nothing else matters" und "For whom the bell tolls" haben wir auch zwei Metallica-Songs im Programm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AC/DC...joa...die Hard-Rocker sind natürlich auch richtig gut und die Werke sind auch nicht zu verachten. Aber in meinem täglichen Musik-Konsum eher seltener zu finden. Auch hier covern wir einen Song. (Hells Bells)


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

zu den Oldschool-göttern bzw. göttinen muss man auch noch Doro bzw. Warlock zählen :/
Auch immer ein echtes Erlebniss


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zu den Oldschool-göttern bzw. göttinen muss man auch noch Doro bzw. Warlock zählen :/
> Auch immer ein echtes Erlebniss



Also Doro und Warlock hab ich noch nie gehört.
Kennt die jemand ausser dir eigentlich? o_o


----------



## Caramon (22. Oktober 2009)

Klar kennt man Doro Pesch....... und Warlock war ihre damalige Band.

Das wurde mal später geändert in Doro+Warlock, da ging's meiner Ansicht nach bisschen abwärts. Die alten Scheiben sind immer noch super, typisches 80er Metal aus Deutschlang halt. Da könnt man also auch noch Accept, Running Wild und Halloween nennen.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Also Doro und Warlock hab ich noch nie gehört.
> Kennt die jemand ausser dir eigentlich? o_o



Klar kennt man die.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich versuch immer noch auf unserem Musiklehrer Andreas Pesch rauszubekommen, ob das seine Schwester ist, weil das Gerücht geht bei uns in der Stufe rum...

Der Auftritt war auf jeden Fall richtig gut.


----------



## Teal (22. Oktober 2009)

/vote Iron Maiden + Blind Guardian

Beide haben sich immer weiter entwickelt, ohne wirklich von ihren Wurzeln abzukommen. Und das Beste: Man kann sie auch heute noch ohne Reue anhören! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (22. Oktober 2009)

Vom "Classic"-Metal finde Blind Guardian ganz klar am besten! Wie Teal schon geschrieben hat, sie sind sich immer treu geblieben und das jetzt schon fast über 25 Jahre! Zudem muss ich sagen, dass sie meiner Meinung nach Live eine absolute Macht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

Black Sabbath jetzt halt als Heaven & Hell

aber aber auch ohne ozzy hammergeil !!!


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauch nur vier einfache Buchstaben, um den Gewinner zu küren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Run to the Hills" - epischer und legendärer gehts nicht.


----------



## Haxxler (23. Oktober 2009)

Also mich wundert, dass hier noch nicht Motörhead genannt wurde. AC/DC wurde hier auch schon oft genannt und ist auch kein Metal. Also neben Maiden, Sabbath und AC/DC muss ich hier ganz klar noch Lemmys Jungs einbringen.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

haha Motörhead waren auf Wacken so geil :>

die hatten so n paar naja striperinen kann mand azu nicht sagen aber ie ham halt sxy getanzt son bisschen zumindest aber auf die war eigendlich auch gesch... weil lemy war ja auf der bühne :>


----------



## Eysenbeiss (24. Oktober 2009)

Öhm Kinder, AC / DC und Metal ?

Da hab ich schon vor gut 30 Jahren den Kopf geschüttelt, als das in der Bravo so eingestuft wurde, denn die Australier sind gerade noch Hard Rock, was man vor allem dann hört, wenn man sich mal die ersten vier Alben anhört.

Motörhead gehören auch nur auf Grund des Speeds dazu, sonst ist das auch nur richtig harter Rock'n Roll, was Lemmy selbst genauso sieht.

Nun aber zum Topic, obwohl ich mich frage, ab wann eine Band überhaupt "Classic Metal" sein kann, 10, 15, 20 Jahre ?

Ohne Kiss gäbe es viele der hier genannten Bands auch nicht und die sind auch nur Hard Rock.

Ansonsten: Amorphis, gute 20 Jahre im Geschäft und in vielen Belangen der Maßstab für viele Bands.

Grave Digger, auch ohne die gäb es viele Bands heute nicht, Danzig, Saxon, Iced Earth, Kamelot, Queensryche, Sinner, Slaughter, Whitesnake, Vixen, Lita Ford, Tesla, Spiritual Beggars, Rainbow, Rhapsody, die Liste läßt sich beliebig fortsetzen, jedenfalls wenn man schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und die Grenzen nicht allszu eng zieht,

Wo hört Hard Rock auf, wo fängt Metal an und wo hört das dann wieder auf ?


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> AC/DC...joa...die Hard-Rocker sind natürlich auch richtig gut und die Werke sind auch nicht zu verachten. Aber in meinem täglichen Musik-Konsum eher seltener zu finden. Auch hier covern wir einen Song. (Hells Bells)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Öhm Kinder, AC / DC und Metal ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt Bands, da sagt man Metal. Dann gibts Bands, da sagt man Hard Rock...

Klar...ohne Hard Rock gäbe es den Metal nicht.

Ich persönlich finde diese ganzen Genre-Streitereien total unnötig. Dann gibt es halt Bands, die nicht eindeutig einordnen lassen. Aber machen sie deshalb schlechtere Musik?


----------



## Eysenbeiss (24. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Gegenteil, deswegen waren da ja auch überall Fragezeichen :-P

Mir ist es persönlich eh scheißegal wie irgendwer irgendwelche Musik nennt, Huaptsache es rockt ;-)

Bei manchen find ich es nur albern, sie mit anderen in einen Top zu werfen, denn mal ehrlich, AC/DC und Kiss, was haben die mit Bands wie Amon Amarth , IL Nino oder ähnlichem gemeinsam ?

Für mich persönlich ist Sinner genau die Grenze, alles was "weicher" ist nenn ich Hard Rock, alles härtere Metal, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Einstufung, basierend auf 30 Jahren "auf die Ohren" ;-)


----------



## Arosk (24. Oktober 2009)

Magnum - Hardrock, Metal <3


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Oktober 2009)

Dann nennen wir AC/DC halt  Soft Metal. :]


----------



## Eysenbeiss (24. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dann nennen wir AC/DC halt  Soft Metal. :]



Sowas gibts ja nun gar nicht :-P

AC / DC sind, waren und werden immer Hardrocker bleiben, mit Ursprung im Blues.

Wenn du schon so etwas wie "Soft Metal" einführen willst, dann sind das wohl ehe Bands wie Bon Jovi, Poison, Aerosmith, Halloween und ähnliches, obwohl es für die jeweils schon eigene "Genres" gibt.

Wie schon erwähnt, ich hab nur drei Kategorien, Hard Rock, Metal und Müll, jedenfalls was diese Art von Musik angeht, denn im Prinzip hör ich nahezu alles.

Man könnte sicherlich an Synthese, Melodiestruktur, Speed, Dichte, Häufigkeit der Bridges und Breakes eine Einteilung vornehmen, aber es käme trotzdem immer jemand der anderer Meinung ist und das ist auch okay, denn letztendlich zählt nur eins, nämlich was den eigenen Ohren gefällt.

Wie schwer die Einstufung fällt, das merkt man immer erst dann, wenn man selbst Musik dieser Art macht und dabei berücksichtigt, welche Art von Musik man selbst als erstes wirklich verinnerlicht hatte und daher auch der zweite Satz in dem Post hier.

Schau dir Gary Moore an, seine größten Erfolge hatte er mit einer HardRock Band, nämlich Thin Lizzy und mit seinen eigenen "Metal"-Alben, aber sein Herz hat ihn letzendlich doch zum Blues zurück gebracht, nur so als Beispiel.

Ach ja und schau dir mal die Band an, die ich hier in nem anderen Thread etwas pushen möchte, wie stuft man deren Sound ein ?


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Ach ja und schau dir mal die Band an, die ich hier in nem anderen Thread etwas pushen möchte, wie stuft man deren Sound ein ?



Onkelz in neu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (25. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Onkelz in neu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht mal ansatzweise


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Nicht mal ansatzweise



Doch.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Oktober 2009)

Nein.

Hat imo starke Punkanleihen. Ich würds spontan in die "Oi!"-Ecke stecken. Das triffts wohl vom Stil, textlich sind sie aber nicht unbedingt in der Ecke. Bis auf das ein oder andere Sauflied. :X
Würds generell als nen Mix von Hard Punk, Punk und Oi! einordnen. Die sind ein wenig Crossover aber die Anlehnung an den Punk sind imo gut erkennbar.


Und das hat mit den Onkelz bekanntlich wenig zu tun. Gott sei Dank. :x


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Nein.
> Hat imo starke Punkanleihen. Ich würds spontan in die "Oi!"-Ecke stecken. Das triffts wohl vom Stil, textlich sind sie aber nicht unbedingt in der Ecke. Bis auf das ein oder andere Sauflied. :X



Was denkst du, was die Onkelz bis ~1990 waren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genauso Oi.
Und die Onkelz waren nochmehr in der Oi Ecke drinne.


----------



## Kyragan (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Onkelz waren in ihren frühen Zeiten so wenig Oi, wie Barack Obama weiß.
Die Onkelz waren ne gammlige pseudo-Naziband die auf einmal festgestellt hat, dass es total awesome wäre mehr Kohle zu verdienen und sich dann um 180° gedreht haben.
Oi! war schon immer ne sehr linke Geschichte, damit hatten die Onkelz zu der Zeit sicher nix am Hut.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Onkelz waren in ihren frühen Zeiten so wenig Oi, wie Barack Obama weiß.
> Die Onkelz waren ne gammlige pseudo-Naziband die auf einmal festgestellt hat, dass es total awesome wäre mehr Kohle zu verdienen und sich dann um 180° gedreht haben.
> Oi! war schon immer ne sehr linke Geschichte, damit hatten die Onkelz zu der Zeit sicher nix am Hut.



Soviel Dünnschiss kann ja kein Klärwerk der Welt reinigen ... heilige Scheiße.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (25. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die Onkelz waren in ihren frühen Zeiten so wenig Oi, wie Barack Obama weiß.
> Die Onkelz waren ne gammlige pseudo-Naziband die auf einmal festgestellt hat, dass es total awesome wäre mehr Kohle zu verdienen und sich dann um 180° gedreht haben.
> Oi! war schon immer ne sehr linke Geschichte, damit hatten die Onkelz zu der Zeit sicher nix am Hut.



Prinzipiell richtig, nur kam der Wandel nicht wegen der Kohle, da der schon eingesetzt hat bevor sie ihren ersten Majordeal hatten, sondern weil sie eingesehen haben, das persönliche Abneigung gegen einzelne nicht die Verallgemeinerung rechtfertig und es gibt auch nur zwei "fragwürdige" Songs, die zudem nie offiziell erschienen sind und bis heute nur als miese Kopie einer Kassette existieren.

Ansonsten haben die Jungs alles durch, Punk, Oi, ansatzweise Metal, Hard Rock und fertig, aber das hier soll nicht der 903284034535 Diskussionsthread über die BO werden.

Die andere Einstufung, von Toxpack, die hast gut getroffen, sie nennen es selbst *Streetcore*, kommen aus der Skinheadszene, was aber schon länger her ist und Punk verbindet diese ganzen Elemente eh, weil das im Prinzip die Grundlage für viele, später entstandende, Sounds ist, egal ob Oi! , Hardcore oder was auch immer



P.S: und bitte nicht anfangen mit mir über die BO zu diskutieren, ich kenn sie verdammt gut.

Ach ja, und Obama is schon sehr "weiß" ;-)


----------



## Kyragan (26. Oktober 2009)

Also Berlusconi meinte der is braun. ;-)


----------



## Manowar (27. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Soviel Dünnschiss kann ja kein Klärwerk der Welt reinigen ... heilige Scheiße.



This *g*


Auch wenn mich jetzt viele hassen werden, aber..ich konnte Iron Maiden nie wirklich viel abgewinnen *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie sind absolut Klasse und sind geil,aber ich selber habe nur 2Platten.

Angefangen hats bei mir, als ich 3 Jahre alt war -> Guns n roses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann fragte ich meinen Vater, was es da noch so alles gab und da gings dann weiter mit Black Sabbath, Maiden, Judas Priest, etc

Für mich sind die besten alten Sachen : Black Sabbath und Running Wild.
Von dem "neuen- alten" *g* definitiv Slayer und die älteren Scheiben von Metallica.

Und wer kennt denn bitteschön Doro nicht? Pfui! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rocklastig -> Motörhead.
Weils live einfach unglaublich Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

hab ja eher gedacht das für dich manowar ne band wär die du schon lange kennst und magst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich find einige Sachen von Manowar absolut klasse, wie warscheinlich jeder andere auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aaaber ich hatte mir bei wow nen Kampfdackel gemacht und hab nen passenden Namen gesucht und hab dabei Manowar gehört, ich dachte das passt gut :>


----------



## corak (27. Oktober 2009)

Death mit Chuck Schuldiner.
Absolut wegweisend für die ganzen Death Metal Bands, die danach kamen, aber nie erreicht. Sehr gute Musiker sehr gute Songs


----------



## Teal (27. Oktober 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Death mit Chuck Schuldiner.
> Absolut wegweisend für die ganzen Death Metal Bands, die danach kamen, aber nie erreicht. Sehr gute Musiker sehr gute Songs


Hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf. Ist halt die Frage, wie man "Classic"-Metal definiert. Ist damit "Oldschool" oder einfach nur "wegweisend" gemeint? Falls wegweisend: *At The Gates*!


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

Threadtitel geändert - und jetzt hört auf zu meckern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F-S-N (8. November 2009)

Für mich bleibt es Rammstein!
das neue album is einfach wider super


----------



## Haxxler (8. November 2009)

Iron Maiden
AC/DC
Motörhead
Black Sabbath
Alice Cooper
Scorpions
Guns n Roses
Metallica
Slayer

Ich denke mal die haben am meisten die Musik geprägt.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

vergesst nicht BLue Chear

die erste band die überhaupt etwas nach Metal geklungen hat


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

Unglaublich das Nile noch nicht erwähnt wurde..
Das sind einfach nur Götter des Death-Metal..
Kein anderer spielt Schlagzeug wie George Kollias,
Dallas-Toler Wade ein ebenfalls unglaublicher Gitarrist.
Mir ist immernoch unklar wie er bei den Gitarrenriffs
nebenbei noch die Vocals machen kann..
Von den Gitarrenkünsten von Karl Sanders ganz zu schweigen.
Was der Musik auch einen unverwechselbaren Klang gibt,
sind die ägyptischen Einflüsse.. Einfach geil auch wenn ich 
momentan mehr im Bereich Deathcore meine Lieblingsbands
habe, bleiben die immernoch die beste Oldschool-Band die ich
kenne.


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

Also für mich auf jeden Fall Iron Maiden!
Sie machen einfach geniale Musik und bei fast jeder neuen Metal Band sehe ich das sie, wenn sie Einflüsse älkterer Bands angeben, Iron Maiden nennen.
Sie Machen einfach geniale Musik, geile Soli und das coolste Maskotchen der Welt (Eddie)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich ist es auch die Band mit dem besten Sänger, geniale Stimme, past perfekt zu den Liedern.
Die Irons haben auch geniale Live auftritte, man siehe Flight 666, bei denen alle Zuschauer ausflippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann auch noch Judas Priest, da sie auch einfach genial sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und am ende noch AC/DC auch wenn sie eigendlich eher Rock sind, sind sie doch vorreiter der Metals.
Sie haben viele der besten Lieder des Rocks z.B. Highway to Hell, TnT und Hells Bells.

PS.





> Auch wenn mich jetzt viele hassen werden, aber..ich konnte Iron Maiden nie wirklich viel abgewinnen *duck* biggrin.gif


 STIRB!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> PS. STIRB!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu Schade drum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





corak schrieb:


> Death mit Chuck Schuldiner.
> Absolut wegweisend für die ganzen Death Metal Bands, die danach kamen, aber nie erreicht. Sehr gute Musiker sehr gute Songs



Absolut richtig,dennoch bevorzuge ich Chris Barnes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (10. November 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Für mich bleibt es Rammstein!
> das neue album is einfach wider super


Ähm.... VETO! Die Jungs Rammstein sind ohne Zweifel eine gute Gruppe, jedoch sicherlich keine Metalband. Stilistisch ist es Rock, bzw. wird inzwischen als "Neue Deutsche Härte" eingestuft. Musikalisch hat Rammstein jedenfalls wenig mit Metal am Hut, dafür fehlen einfach die metal-typischen Song-Elemente. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ähm.... VETO! Die Jungs Rammstein sind ohne Zweifel eine gute Gruppe, jedoch sicherlich keine Metalband. Stilistisch ist es Rock, bzw. wird inzwischen als "Neue Deutsche Härte" eingestuft. Musikalisch hat Rammstein jedenfalls wenig mit Metal am Hut, dafür fehlen einfach die metal-typischen Song-Elemente.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das versuche ich nem Kumpel auch dauernt klar zu machen das das kein richtiger Metal ist sonder nur NDH, sie sind aber eigendlich nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich nicht auf Deutschen Gesang abfahre.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ähm.... VETO! Die Jungs Rammstein sind ohne Zweifel eine gute Gruppe, jedoch sicherlich keine Metalband. Stilistisch ist es Rock, bzw. wird inzwischen als "Neue Deutsche Härte" eingestuft. Musikalisch hat Rammstein jedenfalls wenig mit Metal am Hut, dafür fehlen einfach die metal-typischen Song-Elemente.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann sindse aber noch wenigstens hardrock ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (10. November 2009)

*Metallica*, ganz klar, die Metal Band die mich am meisten geprägt und schon mein ganzes Leben lang stetig begeistert hat!
*Iron Maiden*, ich konnte ihnen zwar nie viel abgewinnen da ich den allgemeinen Stil nicht sehr ansprechend finde, aber sie sind eine Legende, daran gibts nichts zu rütteln.
*Black Sabbath*, nuffin to discuss.
*Motörhead*, über Lemmy kann man eigentlich auch nicht streiten.
*Slayer*, einfach episch diese Band, den Titel kann man ihnen einfach nicht absprechen.

Ich verstehe allerdings nicht was Guns 'n Roses hier zu suchen haben.. also Axl Rose ist ja wohl mal die größte Witzfigur die das Musikbusiness je gesehen hat, ich würde sagen mit Amy Winehouse und Britney Spears auf eine Stufe zu stellen.


----------



## Haxxler (10. November 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich verstehe allerdings nicht was Guns 'n Roses hier zu suchen haben.. also Axl Rose ist ja wohl mal die größte Witzfigur die das Musikbusiness je gesehen hat, ich würde sagen mit Amy Winehouse und Britney Spears auf eine Stufe zu stellen.



Naja Axl war/ist ne zickige Diva aber was er und die Band geleistet haben finde ich echt nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Shaxul (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann sindse aber noch wenigstens hardrock ^^



Wenigstens? "Rock", "Hard Rock" und "Heavy Metal" sind Stilbezeichnungen, keine Härtegrade!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Wenigstens? "Rock", "Hard Rock" und "Heavy Metal" sind Stilbezeichnungen, keine Härtegrade!



wirklich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (24. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wirklich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, ich hab nur Spass gemacht. Hab gehört, Rammstein gehen nächstes Jahr mit AC/DC und Kiss auf Welt-Tournee: "Hard Rock Giants 2010"

Wo wir doch bei legendären Metalbands waren: Saxon, Mercyful Fate und Celtic Frost fallen mir noch spontan ein.


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. November 2009)

also ich find System of a Down war eine legendäre Metalband 
Die Stimme von Serj Tankian war wirklich was besonderes und ich mag wirklich jedes Lied dieser Band was bei mir sehr selten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist sehr schade dass sie sich getrennt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daayna (29. November 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> also ich find System of a Down war eine legendäre Metalband
> Die Stimme von Serj Tankian war wirklich was besonderes und ich mag wirklich jedes Lied dieser Band was bei mir sehr selten ist
> 
> 
> ...


SOAD existiert seit 1994. Bevor man da von "legendär" reden kann würd ich noch 10 Jahre warten.
.. davon abgesehen dass man über den "metal"-Status diskutieren könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im übrigen haben se sich nicht aufgelöst, sie machen "Pause". ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

daayna schrieb:


> SOAD existiert seit 1994. Bevor man da von "legendär" reden kann würd ich noch 10 Jahre warten.
> .. davon abgesehen dass man über den "metal"-Status diskutieren könnte.
> 
> 
> ...



sie sind metal, auf jedenfall! halt nur mit seeeeehr vielen einflüssen
aber sie sind kein nu metal! bzw sie waren kein nu metal^^ 
und das mit der pause ist ja auch so ein ding, daron hat doch letztens noch gesagt das er bei soad nichtmehr mitmachen wil, oder vertu ich mich grad?


----------



## michael92 (1. Dezember 2009)

Iron Maiden
Slayer
Metallica


----------



## Tamra (1. Dezember 2009)

also ich bin ja für

Manowar, Hammerfall und Grave Digger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wobei ich Motörhead und Metallica beide schon gesehen habe und auch sehr gut finde.


----------



## Cubia19 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde eigentlich Mötley Crue am besten


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde, dass man sich Hammerfall noch am ehesten anhören kann ^^

*sich aus dem Thread kusch*


----------



## Viamaster (1. Dezember 2009)

meine anfänge waren auch Metallica (hab ich in der 3.klasse von meinem bruder mal bekommen).
Seitdem nurnoch Metal.
Doch wer ist nun die beste Band....im Oldschool bereich würd ich Metallica Sagen.
Im Death-Metal wäre es wiederum Eisregen...
Kommt einfach auf den Genre an...

na dann noch liebe Grüße^^


----------



## Manowar (2. Dezember 2009)

Viamaster schrieb:


> Im Death-Metal wäre es wiederum Eisregen...



Viel du noch lernen musst,junger Padawan.

Eisregen ist ungefähr so viel D-Metal wie die Visitenkarte die gerade vor mir liegt.
Ansich werden sie zum Dark Metal gepackt, was aber auch einfach nicht wirklich stimmt.

Eisregen ist einfach Eisregen,ich liebe sie,ich vergöttere sie, aber legendär..noch lange nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Dezember 2009)

Habe in den 80ern mit Def Leppard und van Halen die ersten Gitarren-Lieder kennengelernt, dann selber Gitarre in ner Band gespielt und nach und nach ziemlich viel gehört und teilweise auch live gesehen – und Iron Maiden – Iron Maiden ist definitiv DER Klassiker, der auch jetzt immer wieder mal gehört wird. Hab ihn auch noch auf Schallplatte (wenn das noch jmd kennt ^^). Ferner ist für mich noch Metallica – Justice for all + Guns’n’Roses – Use your Illusion 1+2 der Wahnsinn, da musikalisch so viel drin steckt, daß ich wehmütig zurückblicke und aktuell keine Band entdecke, die dieses Niveau erreichen könnte…falls jmd hier noch Tipps hat, die in diese Richtung gehen – gerne…


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Dezember 2009)

mh...meinst du so oldschool metal zeugs?
da gäbs halt
-slayer
-anthrax
-judas priest
-rage
-motörhead
um mal ein paar zu nennen, gibt da bestimmt noch paar mehr bands ^^


----------



## Manowar (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke er meint 80er Jahre Zeug, bzw den Perfektionismus,bloß halt bei einer heutigen Band ^^
Den typischen 80er Jahre Sound wirst du nicht mehr finden, aber bei Perfektionismus fällt mir immer Children of Bodom ein


----------



## Haxxler (3. Dezember 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Den typischen 80er Jahre Sound wirst du nicht mehr finden...


Kommt drauf an. Wenn er auf Heavy Metal/Hair Metal steht, dann sollte er sich mal Steel Panther reinziehen. Die haben diesen Sound wieder zurückgebracht und zwar auf eine tolle parodistische Weise ^^


----------



## aisteh (4. Dezember 2009)

Enforcer, Bullet. RAM würden mir jetzt auch noch so einfallen von wegen 80er Metal.

Hm, Perfektionismus. Dream Theater, Opeth, Pain Of Salvation. Nicht Children of Bodom und auch nicht Dragonforce.


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2009)

Ausgerechnet Opeth? 
Ich versteh, warum du CoB nicht dabei haben willst, aber irgendwie erinnern die mich an Europe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (21. Dezember 2009)

Carcass


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Carcass


Du stehst echt nur auf kranke Musik oder o.O Immerhin kennste ne Metalband also haste wenigstens ein Fünkchen Toleranz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz klar

Metallica
Slayer
Deep Purple / Uriah Heep (Nicht direkt Metal aber Vorläufer)
Megadeth
Motörhead
AC/DC
Black Sabath und das ganze Gedöns um den guten Ozzi
und natürlich Jizzi Top xD


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Du stehst echt nur auf kranke Musik oder o.O Immerhin kennste ne Metalband also haste wenigstens ein Fünkchen Toleranz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mich würds nicht wundern, wenn ich mehr Metalbands kennen würde als du. Ich bin hier wohl einer der wenigen, die gegen keine Musikrichtung etwas haben.
Höchstens noch gegen schlechte, langweilige, verblödende Massenmusik, aber das ist ja kein Genre.


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Mich würds nicht wundern, wenn ich mehr Metalbands kennen würde als du. Ich bin hier wohl einer der wenigen, die gegen keine Musikrichtung etwas haben.
> Höchstens noch gegen schlechte, langweilige, verblödende Massenmusik, aber das ist ja kein Genre.


Wieder so eine provokante Anspielung wie mans von dir gewöhnt ist, was ist dein Ziel? Diesen Thread auch zu schliessen wie den anderen und mich wieder mit PNs zuzumüllen? Viel Vergnügen dabei

Beispiel mit Quelle und Begründung für "schlechte, langweilige, verblödende Massenmusik" bitte !

Over & Out!






> Du hast es noch immer nicht verstanden. Es geht lediglich um den Anspruch der Musik. Jeder soll mögen was er will, aber wer keine Ahnung hat, darf nicht sagen, dass irgendetwas schlecht, einfach oder auch anspruchsvoll ist, wenn es das nicht ist.


Diese PN find ich übrigens besonders geil, du meinst echt du bist der Musikprofessor schlechthin oder? Jeder darf das sagen was er will, das nennt man Meinungsfreiheit, falls du das nicht kennst frag mal Selor der hat ne nette Erklärung in einem Satz


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wieder so eine provokante Anspielung wie mans von dir gewöhnt ist, was ist dein Ziel? Diesen Thread auch zu schliessen wie den anderen und mich wieder mit PNs zuzumüllen? Viel Vergnügen dabei
> 
> Beispiel mit Quelle und Begründung für "schlechte, langweilige, verblödende Massenmusik" bitte !
> 
> ...



Ich verbiete es ja auch keinem, ich mache mich nur drüber lustig. Und Lügen ist eh nicht gut.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Thoor, lass die diskussion, gibt nur stress. ich hab schon om letzten Thread ne verwarnung bekommen, und will dich nur warnen^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (22. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich hab schon om letzten Thread ne verwarnung bekommen



Zurecht, zurecht!


----------



## Thoor (22. Dezember 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Zurecht, zurecht!


Ne du hättest mal ne Verwarnung verdient oder gleich nen Bann, das einzige was du hier machst ist mit einer selbstgefällige und arroganten Art zu provozieren und jetzt bye ich bin raus

Thx schonmal für die Verwarnung oder den Bann, warrs wert!

*läuft wetternd aus dem thread und knallt die türe zu*


----------



## Manowar (23. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ne du hättest mal ne Verwarnung verdient oder gleich nen Bann, das einzige was du hier machst ist mit einer selbstgefällige und arroganten Art zu provozieren und jetzt bye ich bin raus
> 
> Thx schonmal für die Verwarnung oder den Bann, warrs wert!
> 
> *läuft wetternd aus dem thread und knallt die türe zu*



Dafür bekommt man keine Verwarnung oder gar nen Bann.
Für ne Verwarnung oder einen Bann müsste man solche Leute beleidigen.
Also Beleidigungen wie "Arschl*ch", "arrogante Pissback*" oder "dummer Schw*nz, bei dem ich kein Problem hätte ihm eine zu verpassen" .

Das waren natürlich alles nur Beispiele, es sollte sich niemand angesprochen fühlen, wollte es Thoor nur erklären!


----------



## Perkone (24. Dezember 2009)

Euer offtopic interessiert nicht, macht das bitte per pn aus, sonst geht nur wieder n Thread dicht.


----------



## Haxxler (24. Dezember 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei legendären Bands sind...

Happy Birthday Lemmy! Möge er uns noch weitere 64 Jahre erhalten bleiben ^^


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2009)

Was ist eig dieses "Heaven & Hell" Gedöns? Halb Black Sabbath spielt da anscheinend o.O


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Dezember 2009)

das is glaub ich black sabbath nur mit dio als sänger =O


----------



## Haxxler (27. Dezember 2009)

> Heaven and Hell ist eine Kollaboration zwischen den derzeitigen Black Sabbath-Mitgliedern Tony Iommi und Geezer Butler sowie den ehemaligen Black Sabbath-Mitgliedern Ronnie James Dio und Vinny Appice.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag mal Saxon!

Und Black Sabbath zu Ozzys Zeiten

Und alles von Dio (irgendwie klang jede Band in der Dio war immer sofort wie Dio, daher trenn ich das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Umfrage draus gemacht.
Wenn was fehlt: Keks essen und heulen, aber nicht hier!


----------



## Spawnferkel (3. Februar 2010)

hm legendäre metal-bands... da gibts ja einiges. ich mach mal ne kurze auflistung:


Death
Black Sabbath
Pentagram
Morbid Angel
Carcass
Edge of Sanity
Cynic
Atheist
Demilich
ich muss dazu sagen, dass die eine oder andere band davon wohl in der großen masse eher unbekannt, in expertenkreisen jedoch nicht minder legendär ist.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (12. Februar 2010)

Viele große Namen hier, ich würde ganz klar Priest, Black Sabbath und Maiden hervorheben wollen.
Und wenn auch nicht ganz so legendär: Queensryche. Für mich persönlich mit ganz oben dabei.^^ 

Aber eigentlich kann man sich da ja gar nicht so festlegen, es gibt wirklich viel gute Musik.



edit:

Was ist eigentlich mit Accept... Die sollten zumindest auch mal erwähnt werden.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Februar 2010)

wurde bathory eigentlich schon genannt? 
die sollte man auch noch erwähnen ^^
wer weiß, ohne die hätte es vielleicht gar kein black,viking oder pagan metal gegeben :<


----------



## Shaxul (13. Februar 2010)

Genau heute vor 40 Jahren erschien diese Scheibe hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte, das ist mal einen Glückwunsch und einen Huldigungspost wert!


----------



## Thoor (13. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Genau heute vor 40 Jahren erschien diese Scheibe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/auf die knie fall und huldig!

ich denk mal die band "rage" könnte man aufgrund dieses song auch als legendär bezeichnen

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnBNAax1FAM[/youtube]


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Also Doro und Warlock hab ich noch nie gehört.
> Kennt die jemand ausser dir eigentlich? o_o


Doro und Warlock sind eine der genialsten Bands aller Zeiten oO


Bei mir fiel die Wahl seeeehr schwer, musste beinahe überall ein Häckhen setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Iron Maiden: geniale Riffs, geiler Sänger
Hammerfall: wunderschöne Balladen
Blind Guardian: teils epische Lieder, die richtig Geschichtenerzählersich wirken
Black Sabbath, Judas Pries und Dio: die klassiker schlechthin
Manowar: sehr toller Sound


----------

